# WON: CM Punk seemingly wants to come back and do business



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611380119175663616
@LifeInCattleClass Posted in the Vince McMahon thread but I thought this was worthy of its own AEW section thread.

If true, Heel CM Punk/FTR vs The Elite here we come 😱


Doesn't seem like Punk has really stopped tweeting about AEW related merch stuff either, looks like convos may be on-going. If TK is able to mediate all of this between The Elite and Punk then I fully expect all of his naysayers to speak up and give the guy credit:

*"Former two-time AEW World Champion CM Punk shared action figure sales stats and YouTube viewership statistics on Instagram Tuesday as questions still linger as to his status with the company.*
_*
Shared via his Instagram stories, Punk shared three images, the first of which pointed to his action figure being the top seller for Ringside Collectibles last year.

The second pointed to the success of another action figure on the Ringside Collectibles top 20 best sellers list, this one at number six.

The final image showed the most watched AEW YouTube videos published in 2022 with Punk clips in the top two spots.

Punk hasn't been seen in AEW since last September's All Out when he defeated Jon Moxley to regain the World title, followed by his now infamous press conference comments. After those comments, a fight broke out in a locker room between himself, Ace Steel, the Young Bucks, and Kenny Omega. 

Punk has yet to address the matter publicly, but did reply 'Duh' in the comments of another Instagram post recently. That post shared an article from this website about FTR's Dax Harwood making a plea for Punk, the Bucks and Omega to work things out.
*_
*Steel was fired after the fight while the Bucks and Omega made their return two months later at November's Full Gear. While it's assumed the Bucks and Omega were suspended, the terms of that suspension have yet to emerge."*

Source: https://www.f4wonline.com/news/aew/cm-punk-shares-2022-action-figure-sales-youtube-viewership-stats


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608313121625763842


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No thanks. Punk is too much of a jerk

The product has been fine without him the last several months


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611380119175663616
> @LifeInCattleClass Posted in the Vince McMahon thread but I thought this was worthy of its own AEW section thread.
> 
> If true, Heel CM Punk/FTR vs The Elite here we come 😱


So VKM coming back to ruin WWE and Punk took that personally and said, ‘Hold my Pepsi’ while he comes back to finish off AEW.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I love how Twitter censored that image for sensitive content, just for it to be Punk sat next to Tony Khan. I chuckled a bit. 

Seems that you might be right @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Punk doesn’t want to come back and do business.

He wants to come back a RUN a business.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CM Punk to screw The Elite next week during Escalera de la Muerte. What an epic f'n moment that would be.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Punk doesn’t want to come back and do business.
> 
> He wants to come back a RUN a business.


Punk running a business is a hilariously shit idea lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda wish this stuff would stay secret and Punk made a surprise return to AEW but I guess that is not feasible

Now, he's probably gonna pop up at Revolution and we'll all know it's happening


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

So anyone have all the future Chicago dates handy?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I kinda wish this stuff would stay secret and Punk made a surprise return to AEW but I guess that is not feasible
> 
> Now, he's probably gonna pop up at Revolution and we'll all know it's happening


Lol secrets don't exist in wrestling anymore, even all the Sasha Banks stuff got out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Lol secrets don't exist in wrestling anymore, even all the Sasha Banks stuff got out.


I mean Jericho's trying by "leaking" that he doesn't want to work with Punk. So I guess A for effort


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So because he shared a few things to inflate his ego like he always does that means he wants to come back? LOLOLOL


----------



## T99 (Sep 1, 2016)

I am all for this. Right now the fact is that AEW is getting their ass kicked in both ticket sales and ratings. This basically gives Punk all the leverage he needs and he knows it. Love him or hate him he is AEW biggest star and draw they have which Tony needs. Granted it's Meltzer so who knows how true it is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Somehow i have a feeling everybody ex-wwe will be a lot more humble the next few weeks

its fuck around and find out time

luckily this was all a work, so we good XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So because he shared a few things to inflate his ego like he always does that means he wants to come back? LOLOLOL


uncle dave reported he actively reached put to TK to push for a comeback


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Money running low and April putting her foot on Phillip neck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He could have the greatest heel run in modern wrestling if done right.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Punk and FTR vs Omega and Bucks has the potential to be something really special. I hope it happens.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Would be best for business. Just keep him away from people he hates and put some things in his contract to keep him in line. It's clear he can't behave himself


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Why do people always forget when punk said

’oh you want me to turn heel, be careful what you wish for’ to the AEW audience

peeps don’t remember @Eastwood - but we do


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

If Punk shows a willingness to return, make amends and improve his behaviour then why not? Everyone deserves a second chance.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why do people always forget when punk said
> 
> ’oh you want me to turn heel, be careful what you wish for’ to the AEW audience
> 
> peeps don’t remember @Eastwood - but we do


We're never gone hear the end of this from you and @Eastwood if it happens are we? 

Well remembered about that line, I re watched it all a little while ago and just thought it was a throw away line. Guess we'll see when its the trio's final. When is it scheduled to go down? Is it the next Dynamite?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MrFlash said:


> We're never gone hear the end of this from you and @Eastwood if it happens are we?
> 
> Well remembered about that line, I re watched it all a little while ago and just thought it was a throw away line. Guess we'll see when its the trio's final. When is it scheduled to go down? Is it the next Dynamite?


lol, yeah - you’ll never hear the end

trios is next week - i doubt punk returns then for 2 or maybe 3 reasons

1. To not overshadow Mercedes
2. I don’t think he’s healthy yet
3. I think they want to make it look like FTR leaves and then redebut with Punk - which will be around April

which is also when i think his arm will be healed, being an 8 month injury

just my 2c

i think House of Black costs the Elite next week


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vince returning, Punk returning, Marks crying and I'm loving every second of it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, yeah - you’ll never hear the end
> 
> trios is next week - i doubt punk returns then for 2 or maybe 3 reasons
> 
> ...


I heard a rumor that Bay Bay is ready to return, so maybe it could be him costing The Elite


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, yeah - you’ll never hear the end
> 
> trios is next week - i doubt punk returns then for 2 or maybe 3 reasons
> 
> ...


I do hope House of Black cost them the titles and claim them for themselves, they deserve more attention especially if Malakai Black is fit and healthy. 

I agree *IF* it happens that's a likely way for it to go down, with FTR losing all their gold I can see them going heel down the line and throwing their lot in with Punk. 

But for the sake of being "I told you so" to death, I hope the Elite and Jericho stop CM Bitch from coming back. Save us Y2J lol


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I heard a rumor that Bay Bay is ready to return, so maybe it could be him costing The Elite


If Adam Cole does return to cost them the belts, isn't he member short to feud with a trio since Bobby Fish fucked off? If so who teams up with him and Kyle O'reilly?


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

More than happy for Punk heel.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why do people always forget when punk said
> 
> ’oh you want me to turn heel, be careful what you wish for’ to the AEW audience
> 
> peeps don’t remember @Eastwood - but we do


#KingAndQueenOfWrestling

It’s so difficult being us.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MrFlash said:


> If Adam Cole does return to cost them the belts, isn't he member short to feud with a trio since Bobby Fish fucked off? If so who teams up with him and Kyle O'reilly?


I mean they probably could just bring back Bobby Fish or give an opportunity to a young guy on the AEW roster like Pillman Jr or bring in someone from The Bullet Club like El Phantasmo?

I actually kinda wanna see Bobby Fish vs CM Punk 2, so I wouldn't mind him coming back.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I mean they probably could just bring back Bobby Fish or give an opportunity to a young guy on the AEW roster like Pillman Jr or bring in someone from The Bullet Club like El Phantasmo?
> 
> I actually kinda wanna see Bobby Fish vs CM Punk 2, so I wouldn't mind him coming back.


Didn't he sign a Impact contract? Thought I read that he had but might have just been a short term one, fuck knows. I hope he stays away, he so bland it not even funny... well it was when he killed the crowd with the "Where's the lie" promo he cut. 

Pillman Jr seems to be forming a alliance with Arn Anderson and his son Brock. I'd rather they gave a AEW guy a shot, but your probably right and have a Bullet Club member join them.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Does anybody think this is happening right after FTR has lost all their titles is a coincidence?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Regardless of how TK and AEW stumbled to this point there's enough money on the table for a Punk/Elite feud that businessmen like TK, Punk and the Bucks aren't going to walk away from. 

It's a white hot angle and there's money to be made - as long as Punk's fragile body holds up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Does anybody think this is happening right after FTR has lost all their titles is a coincidence?


nope… no coincidence brother

i forgot you were in the ‘workers unite’ brigade - good stuff


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

I'd welcome him back in a second. The product has gotten better, but there was a huge lull right after the scrum and absence of he and the Elite. 

Getting him back will only make the product better.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

As much as punk is a shit person, he at least feels like a fairly big deal when he was there and I was always checking out his segments . Granted most people like him for exactly that reason - speaking shit about the company and his coworkers as often all what he sais is true and unscripted which makes it more compelling.


At least the guy feels like he is there for himself and to do whatever it takes to be on top instead of being “happy to be there” make friends and help others .

He is the HHH of this generation or the HBK of the generation before HHH but really we need more people like him who are there to make themselves look good and not be there to kiss their opponents ass and help
Them get over.

So yea bring him back


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Punk vs. Elite in a handicap match with the stip that the losers have to try to run a Target for a week = $$$.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> Punk vs. Elite in a handicap match with the stip that the losers have to try to run a Target for a week = $$$.


Shane Douglas, special guest referee.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Let's not forget Edge/Matt and Angle/Jarrett found a way to do business.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Back by Double or Nothing, if not earlier.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I said it back when the shit went down at All Out and I'll say it again. 

Its a hot, ready made story that people can get invested in. Make money off of it!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

A PG Attitude said:


> Let's not forget *Edge/Matt and Angle/Jarrett *found a way to do business.


CM Punk is a much bigger asshole than all of them


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

redban said:


> CM Punk is a much bigger asshole than all of them


I lolled 🤣


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's amazing how people's Mums Punk has fucked on here.

At least, I presume he's fucked all your mums. I can't see many other explanations for the obsessive bitterness and dislike of someone you don't know personally whatsoever.

I'm sure a few on here genuinely place him on the same level as Hitler or Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Bryan Alvarez said last week that the Elite want nothing to do with Punk. This is going to be interesting…


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yaaaaaayy! more trash wwe left overs to morph aew into wwe 2.0 lite.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Duh.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll always be a CM Punk fan, so I'm all for it.

That being said, he better realize the lockerroom won't be as open and respectful to him as they were previously. He really damaged the company's reputation and that bad blood isn't going away anytime soon. Dude better be ready to be humble and chill af (which is a little hard to imagine).


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

A work from the very start. But they couldn't continue the storyline cause he got injured. And now he has healed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m all for it if they can do it, but if I’m one of those guys whose reputations were impacted by all of this, TK is paying me a percentage of all revenue to make this work.

And going forward, I would not trust Tony Khan ever again: take the money, do business to try and salvage my rep, and bounce on Tony as soon as possible.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> So VKM coming back to ruin WWE and Punk took that personally and said, ‘Hold my Pepsi’ while he comes back to finish off AEW.


“Soooo…you want to do business NOWWWWW, Punky? It’sssss…GOBBLIN’ tiiiime, Mr Brooks!”


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> “Soooo…you want to do business NOWWWWW, Punky? It’sssss…GOBBLIN’ tiiiime, Mr Brooks!”
> View attachment 148394


CM Spunk - The Moist of the Moistless


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

🤣

Can this guy just fuck off already? A decade of bitching and moaning and it's always gotta be about him and only him. 

Even when he's not wrestling he's such an attention whore that he'll find some controversy on Twitter to hate on to get attention.

Just shows how bad the characters are in wrestling when a guy who got his ass kicked twice in the UFC and who continues to screw everything up everywhere he goes is still begged to come back.

This ain't The Rock people. Let him go. The only company I want to see him signed to is the UFC so we can all see him get humbled once again.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Asshole Punk who thinks he's better than everyone in AEW (including the fans) sounds like MONEY to me...I really don't want to get my hopes up though


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Eh. He can stay where he's at. They're not going to make anymore money with him than they're making now. CM Punk is not that important. Let it go.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Everyone going on about Punk/FTR vs Kenny/Bucks when Punk/Hangman is where the real beef started.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

Give us heel Punk!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Eh. He can stay where he's





The Raw Smackdown said:


> Eh. He can stay where he's at. They're not going to make anymore money with him than they're making now. CM Punk is not that important. Let it go.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I would say hard pass, but since TK brought back the root of the problem and worst part of his product, The Elite, why not bring back Punk and do a story line with it?


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

FTR\punk vs the elite would draw


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Have no fear @bdon — Punky is coming back to save us from the Elite!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Have no fear @bdon — Punky is coming back to save us from the Elite!!!


If they are cool with it, I’m fine with it.

But if it were me, I’m only doing it for a larger than normal goddamn PPV bonus, and I’m leaving that shit hole of a company as soon as my deal is up. Tony Khan is not to be trusted by anyone.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Of course he's coming back. This shit was all a work.


----------



## babyeatermax (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't understand the logic that if he comes back that means the infighting was all a work. John Cena and The Rock are best friends now. That doesn't mean they never had legit heat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’m all for it if they can do it, but if I’m one of those guys whose reputations were impacted by all of this, TK is paying me a percentage of all revenue to make this work.
> 
> And going forward, I would not trust Tony Khan ever again: take the money, do business to try and salvage my rep, and bounce on Tony as soon as possible.


problem is, that the incident is still real to you

if you look through the lens of ‘it was always going to happen, punk got hurt unplanned and they called an audible on the night’

then you know nobodies reputation suffered cause they were in on it

in fact, there was a lot of trust involved from all parties


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I get the most enjoyment out of the marks that hate Punk so much since the brawl that they are even more infuriated at the news he could be coming back.

NEVER SAY NEVER bitches! lol

Get off your fucking high horses. It's fucking pro-wrestling!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

-Slick- said:


> Give us heel Punk!


Punk vs the Elite, I would bet on Punk being cheered over them.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope he comes back, but my lord it's comical people still think it was all a work


babyeatermax said:


> I don't understand the logic that if he comes back that means the infighting was all a work. John Cena and The Rock are best friends now. That doesn't mean they never had legit heat.


This, but people just want to sound/act like they was right the whole time calling it a work....Foolish


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I hope he comes back, but my lord it's comical people think that press con
> 
> This, but people just want to sound/act like they was right the whole time calling it a work....Foolish


get on our level brother

its hard to shout at the sheep from up here in the clouds of enlightenment


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> get on our level brother
> 
> its hard to shout at the sheep from up here in the clouds of enlightenment


My bad I guess you know more than people with legit inside sources to the company.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

BITW316, plz don't leave negative emoticons. I will cry myself to sleep


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> My bad I guess you know more than people with legit inside sources to the company.


i move on a different plane of existence


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

CovidFan said:


> BITW316, plz don't leave negative emoticons. I will cry myself to sleep


*312 and good


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Better off going to WWE. He’s wasting his life in AEW. If there’s a potential he can wrestle Austin, then he should leave.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Considering the morale in the locker room before CM Punk got there and then after and the fact that he stirred drama when he was in WWE also....nah id rather he stay away. Basically I am not thinking selfishly. I wouldn't wish it on others that are there around him to go through that circus again. The man lost his mind at a media scrum. In front of everyone.

I get that he is entertaining to his cult followers and I respect that but he also brings drama wherever he goes and THAT can't be disputed. AEW didn't need him before he got there and they don't need him now. It's just going to eventually lead to another headache for Tony Khan if he does return.

If CM Punk returned what would he do anyway? Win back the title? He did that TWICE and got injured right after each time. Before he won the title AEW had a flow of long title reigns...and then it basically got passed around like a hot potato because of his injuries. I don't need to see him return. AEW has worn out Chicago anyway.

Edit: I don't get the point in the laugh emote unless you're just trolling. Nothing I said was false. All of it literally happened the way I said. Look past your fan-ism of the guy, get your head out of the clouds.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Super Ultra Mega Heel Punk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> problem is, that the incident is still real to you
> 
> if you look through the lens of ‘it was always going to happen, punk got hurt unplanned and they called an audible on the night’
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? Is that why the ratings have taken a beating? Is that why the Elite randomly got taken off TV for months?

I thought it was a work for the longest time, too. There are some parts that don’t make sense, specifically hurting your ratings when you’re due for contract negotiations. The Elite and Punk’s reputations are ruined, splitting the audience in half. Look at this forum where each party has large numbers of fans who simply want them gone, off the TV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Stellar said:


> Considering the morale in the locker room before CM Punk got there and then after and the fact that he stirred drama when he was in WWE also....nah id rather he stay away. Basically I am not thinking selfishly. *I wouldn't wish it on others that are there around him to go through that circus again. The man lost his mind at a media scrum. In front of everyone.*
> 
> I get that he is entertaining to his cult followers and I respect that but he also brings drama wherever he goes and THAT can't be disputed. AEW didn't need him before he got there and they don't need him now. It's just going to eventually lead to another headache for Tony Khan if he does return.
> 
> If CM Punk returned what would he do anyway? Win back the title? He did that TWICE and got injured right after each time. Before he won the title AEW had a flow of long title reigns...and then it basically got passed around like a hot potato because of his injuries. I don't need to see him return. AEW has worn out Chicago anyway.


Precisely.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

bdon said:


> Oh yeah? Is that why the ratings have taken a beating? Is that why the Elite randomly got taken off TV for months?
> 
> I thought it was a work for the longest time, too. There are some parts that don’t make sense, specifically hurting your ratings when you’re due for contract negotiations. The Elite and Punk’s reputations are ruined, splitting the audience in half. Look at this forum where each party has large numbers of fans who simply want them gone, off the TV.


My man bdon is spittin fire!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Oh yeah? Is that why the ratings have taken a beating? Is that why the Elite randomly got taken off TV for months?
> 
> I thought it was a work for the longest time, too. There are some parts that don’t make sense, specifically hurting your ratings when you’re due for contract negotiations. The Elite and Punk’s reputations are ruined, splitting the audience in half. Look at this forum where each party has large numbers of fans who simply want them gone, off the TV.


i’ll give me honest opinion

i think kenny was also injured after the trios 🤷‍♂️

or nick, one of the two - cause they both had instances in that match where i thought ‘fuck, he just did himself in’

OR, Kenny took the opportunity to heal even more

edit) on ratings, it didn’t really fall out of the ordinary and lo and behold…. We are seeing rumours of punk’s return CLOSER to the actual contract negotiations

i’ve come the the conclusion TKs erratic booking after the scrum was more Kenny and Punk were not there and Jericho had a larger voice

plus he was more involved with the stuff with his mom

there can be no argument stuff is back on track


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> My man bdon is spittin fire!


I mean, it COULD be a work, but if it is, they’re all fucking stupid for it. The idea is to talk people into loving you or hating enough that they want to come see you get your just due or your comeuppance.

Granted, if they can make a match out of it, then yes, people are going to pay to see it. But the minute that is over and your “Booker of the Year” has to choose who goes over and who does the job, you’ve practically killed the territory for that person’s fans.

By going for the “working the boys” route, one half of the fanbase is going to feel that Tony Khan betrayed someone who didn’t deserve the bullshit that came at All Out.

We KNOW that Sting vs Hunter was a work, but the minute Hunter went over, any of us that showed up for Sting felt cheated and were just fucking done with wrestling again. 6 million of us or whatever the number was disappeared, refusing to watch before, and we did it again.

We can use the Bret and Shawn analogy as well. Yes, they made it work and did business, but neither was ever the same after it. Ruined by the controversy, and I DO believe that was a work to give Bret an honorable exit that was supposed to make him a hero on the way out the door.

Problem is there is no Austin or Rock waiting in the wings to pick up the pieces, and the fanbase has already been swindled down to roughly 2m or so active weekly watchers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I mean, it COULD be a work, but if it is, they’re all fucking stupid for it. The idea is to talk people into loving you or hating enough that they want to come see you get your just due or your comeuppance.
> 
> Granted, if they can make a match out of it, then yes, people are going to pay to see it. But the minute that is over and your “Booker of the Year” has to choose who goes over and who does the job, you’ve practically killed the territory for that person’s fans.
> 
> ...


except we know AEW (and NJPW really) works in trilogies

whomever wins the first, there will be a second…. The fans know it

and there will likely be a third

by that point everybody is singing the praises of the feud


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I mean, it COULD be a work, but if it is, they’re all fucking stupid for it. The idea is to talk people into loving you or hating enough that they want to come see you get your just due or your comeuppance.
> 
> Granted, if they can make a match out of it, then yes, people are going to pay to see it. But the minute that is over and your “Booker of the Year” has to choose who goes over and who does the job, you’ve practically killed the territory for that person’s fans.
> 
> ...


In a situation like this though they can probably book 50/50. Punk/FTR can take the Trios match and you give Omega the win over Punk in their singles dream match assuming it happens. If Punk vs Hangman happens then have Punk go over. If Blood and Guts culminates out of all of this give it to the Elites side. At the end of the feud the fans get everything they want for the most part.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> In a situation like this though they can probably book 50/50. Punk/FTR can take the Trios match and you give Omega the win over Punk in their singles dream match assuming it happens. If Punk vs Hangman happens then have Punk go over. If Blood and Guts culminates out of all of this give it to the Elites side. At the end of the feud the fans get everything they want for the most part.


yup, you have trios, tag and singles combinations to be played

elite are maybe the better trios, ftr the better tag

singles are traded etc


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> In a situation like this though they can probably book 50/50. Punk/FTR can take the Trios match and you give Omega the win over Punk in their singles dream match assuming it happens. If Punk vs Hangman happens then have Punk go over. If Blood and Guts culminates out of all of this give it to the Elites side. At the end of the feud the fans get everything they want for the most part.


At the end of it, someone’s fans go home feeling betrayed. “Hangman has to job TWICE to Punk?” Or “Punk just has to job to EVP Kenny, because he is best friends with Megha and Tony. They hurt his dog!”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> At the end of it, someone’s fans go home feeling betrayed. “Hangman has to job TWICE to Punk?” Or “Punk just has to job to EVP Kenny, because he is best friends with Megha and Tony. They hurt his dog!”


meh, by that point its a year later


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> At the end of it, someone’s fans go home feeling betrayed. “Hangman has to job TWICE to Punk?” Or “Punk just has to job to EVP Kenny, because he is best friends with Megha and Tony. They hurt his dog!”


Come on, you said “fans” and then used Hangman as the example.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Feelings have been caught today 😭


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> At the end of it, someone’s fans go home feeling betrayed. “Hangman has to job TWICE to Punk?” Or “Punk just has to job to EVP Kenny, because he is best friends with Megha and Tony. They hurt his dog!”


Hahaha yeah everyone can’t be pleased, as long as we get the big money matches I don’t mind who wins or loses personally


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Hahaha yeah everyone can’t be pleased, as long as we get the big money matches I don’t mind who wins or loses personally


You don’t, but the Elite and Punk pretty much split the fanbase. If it was a work, it ruined the potential of being both fanbases and keeping them.

If you’re a Punk fan, I am not accepting him jobbing to Omega without feeling like TK just brought him back to kick him one more time like everyone else has done him his whole career. THAT fan never returns to wrestling.

Omega jobs to Punk, and you’re telling THAT fan, “No matter how much you do in this business, headlining shows with 40k fans in the Tokyo Dome, drawing $2m gates, etc. It don’t matter if you aren’t from the WWE.”

If this is a work, this is the ultimate in booking yourself into a corner.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> You don’t, but the Elite and Punk pretty much split the fanbase. If it was a work, it ruined the potential of being both fanbases and keeping them.
> 
> If you’re a Punk fan, I am not accepting him jobbing to Omega without feeling like TK just brought him back to kick him one more time like everyone else has done him his whole career. THAT fan never returns to wrestling.
> 
> ...


Or... You're a massive drama queen who overthinks things far, far more than 90% of the rest of the audience ever will?


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611380119175663616
> @LifeInCattleClass Posted in the Vince McMahon thread but I thought this was worthy of its own AEW section thread.
> 
> If true, Heel CM Punk/FTR vs The Elite here we come 😱
> ...


I would welcome it as lont as he finishes his feud with MJF, teams with MJR vs the Elite, has 1 on 1 matches with Omega, Danielson, and Jericho. He should keep his mouth shut on cameras no more drama. That goes for the elite as well. If they can make it work its good for AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Or... You're a massive drama queen who overthinks things far, far more than 90% of the rest of the audience ever will?


Is that why the ratings took such a hit? From a 2% increase year on year, same amount of million viewer Dynamites in 2021 pre-Punk vs 2022 with Punk and Omega, to where we are now where 950k seems like a dream?

There’s a reason you don’t book babyface vs babyface feuds. You are cutting the nuts off one of your fans’ favorite guys and splitting the audience in half. It’s not good for business, even if Punk vs Omega makes for a massive stadium show sell out once.

Make money off it, salvage it the best you can, but it being a “work” from the get go doesn’t pass the smell test in terms of the irreparable damage it has done to the boys and the company.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

every new big star signing has come in with a slow build .. as they even did with hangman and the young bucks .. i don't think aew will blow their wad with punk and the elite right away .. if punk returns i am guessing it will be a year before we get punk vs elite .. there will be lots of subtle shit to build it slowly .. and if done properly will probably then drag out for a year with hanger and omega bryan and mox involved with punk and the title picture .. would be interesting if punk and vince both worked the "who's controversial return can get bigger ratings" angle ... actually a vince vs punk in the media war of words would do both companies good ..


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess his elbow has healed up nicely. 

Punk and his crew vs Elite could be something very special.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Who wouldn’t want to do business with the premier wrestling company in terms of quality?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I heard a rumor that Bay Bay is ready to return, so maybe it could be him costing The Elite


I forgot about him 🤢🤮


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

CM Punk is the greatest of all time, it would be stupid to not bring him back. Too much money left on the table, to just let him go.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

This is the company that kept Brodie Lee’s illness a secret. The wrestling media had ZERO idea on Brodie’s status. Fans had plenty of theories though I don’t remember anyone guessing a deadly illness was the reason he hadn’t wrestled since the dog collar match against Cody.

I am not saying these two things are equal in terms of importance. AEW has shown the ability to keep their secrets as secrets. It is possible for everyone in the locker room to be in on the work.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> Punk vs the Elite, I would bet on Punk being cheered over them.


I'd take that bet. I imagine it will be a Bret/Shawn situation where the faces and heels are decided by where they are not who they portray.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Prosper said:


> CM Punk to screw The Elite next week during Escalera de la Muerte. What an epic f'n moment that would be.


the Most obvious answer to all of AEWs problems.

Do it, Kahn, you coward!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ShadowCounter said:


> I'd take that bet. I imagine it will be a Bret/Shawn situation where the faces and heels are decided by where they are not who they portray.


That's perfect, Punk is definitely Bret and the Elite are Shawn for sure.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> That's perfect, Punk is definitely Bret and the Elite are Shawn for sure.


Here’s to praying “Bull GhouldBURG kecks’m in his frikkin head!” Lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

His Instagram has him doing gym work with the theme tune Have Heart - Watch Me Rise.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Hard pass. He's old, he's broken down, he's a little bitch, and he's far more trouble than he's worth.

Let him go to the Impact Zone or do C-list TV work.

Although, I guess if he were to return, we might get Jericho slapping him across the face, which would be fun. The silver lining to the dark cloud, really.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Can’t wait for @shandcraig and @bdon ‘s meltdowns,

_Looks at past few pages._

Scratch that, we are already there. Can’t wait for @shandcraig ‘s meltdown.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Blonde said:


> Can’t wait for @shandcraig and @bdon ‘s meltdowns,
> 
> _Looks at past few pages._
> 
> Scratch that, we are already there. Can’t wait for @shandcraig ‘s meltdown.


Meltdown about him coming back? naaa, I stopped watching aew as much after he debuted. If the product continues to be shit with him around ill just do the same. Just like 200k viewers leaving dynamite last week when Bryan appeared. These people are not draws. Just because paid fans at the arena jerk themselves off over short term hype,It dont equal ratings that will keep aew funded.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

babyeatermax said:


> I don't understand the logic that if he comes back that means the infighting was all a work. John Cena and The Rock are best friends now. That doesn't mean they never had legit heat.


You’d have to have no functioning bullshit detector whatsoever to believe it’s been a work all along. Like they intentionally shelved a top talent for months immediately after returning from a year-long injury, and kayfabe fired a producer who’d only made one single TV appearance but never mentioned the fake firing on TV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Municipal Waste said:


> You’d have to have no functioning bullshit detector whatsoever to believe it’s been a work all along. Like they intentionally shelved a top talent for months immediately after returning from a year-long injury, and kayfabe fired a producer who’d only made one single TV appearance but never mentioned the fake firing on TV.



He will come back and break his arm from cutting a promo


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> He will come back and break his arm from cutting a promo


I believe it. I do think he’ll come back, as I think Steel caught all the HR blame, and I think Tony is sympathetic to Punk’s side of everything. I kind of believe The Bucks might walk in 2023, Cody style, and Kenny would probably make that his cue to exit unfortunately.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Municipal Waste said:


> I believe it. I do think he’ll come back, as I think Steel caught all the HR blame, and I think Tony is sympathetic to Punk’s side of everything. I kind of believe The Bucks might walk in 2023, Cody style, and Kenny would probably make that his cue to exit unfortunately.


I wouldn't be surprised if they did.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Here’s to praying “Bull GhouldBURG kecks’m in his frikkin head!” Lmao


It won't need to happen, Punk's body is breaking down, I don't think there's a lot of matches left in him.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Too little too late.

He should have thought about it before he went into business for himself at that press conference.

He deserves to get fired, and I am a CM Punk fan.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

He looks like a homeless schlub nowadays and he didn’t bother to get into ring shape when he returned to wrestling. Tony didn’t give a shit tho and look how that ended up. He’s gonna get injured every match he has anyways so why bother.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

deadcool said:


> Too little too late.
> 
> He should have thought about it before he went into business for himself at that press conference.
> 
> He deserves to get fired, and I am a CM Punk fan.


as a punk fan, I agree that what he did was going to in business for himself. But to be fair, if Hangman went off script in a way that wasn’t cleared, then so too was that — on national television. And if the Elite was fueling dirt sheet rumors behind the scenes about Punk/Cobana, then that was going to in business for themselves as well — in addition to it just being a pretty sizable impropriety/unprofessional act as EVP’s.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> as a punk fan, I agree that what he did was going to in business for himself. But to be fair, if Hangman went off script in a way that wasn’t cleared, then so too was that — on national television. And if the Elite was fueling dirt sheet rumors behind the scenes about Punk/Cobana, then that was going to in business for themselves as well — in addition to it just being a pretty sizable impropriety/unprofessional act as EVP’s.


None of it is as egregious as Punk acting like a total punk at that press conference. There was no kayfabe to hide behind. It was one selfish prick's agenda at the expense of the entire company's and that too in front of the guy who signs his paychecks. Like I said, I am a Punk fan. I bought his first t-shirt that released in Pro Wrestling Tees (after his AEW debut). I bought his first AEW PPV, I supported him at AEW in a multiple ways as a fan. But the prick has to go.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> as a punk fan, I agree that what he did was going to in business for himself. But to be fair, if Hangman went off script in a way that wasn’t cleared, then so too was that — on national television. And if the Elite was fueling dirt sheet rumors behind the scenes about Punk/Cobana, then that was going to in business for themselves as well — in addition to it just being a pretty sizable impropriety/unprofessional act as EVP’s.


And Punk already made Hangman pay his receipt in his first promo after his return from injury. He and Page were told to stop prior to this, yet he still went out and done it - fine, receipt paid. Punk was spoke to again. Then he went straight to the post-scrum and did the shit again.

Rumors backstage are a part of the fucking business. If you think Hulk, Austin, Flair, Rock, Cena, etc didn’t deal with their share of the shit, then you’re a fool. They happen.

You don’t bring the drama to the audience’s attention by going into business for yourself, because you run the risk of ruining the gates. I said Page needed to shut the fuck up when it became clear his words weren’t Kayfabe but about goddamn Colt Cabana. Punk KNOWS the risks of going into business for yourself, because he SPOKE about it.

CM Punk was once again injured and didn’t give a fuck about the business (that Dax Harwood loves so much). Lol


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If everyone can co-exist and put their egos aside, then sure bring him back. But I wouldn't expect much. Not only is Punk injury prone, he's not anywhere close to being a great in-ring performer anymore.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

He was always going to come back after his injury wasn't he? Seemed pretty obvious.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

deadcool said:


> None of it is as egregious as Punk acting like a total punk at that press conference. There was no kayfabe to hide behind. It was one selfish prick's agenda at the expense of the entire company's and that too in front of the guy who signs his paychecks. Like I said, I am a Punk fan. I bought his first t-shirt that released in Pro Wrestling Tees (after his AEW debut). I bought his first AEW PPV, I supported him at AEW in a multiple ways as a fan. But the prick has to go.


it may or may not have been as egregious, but I look at it like a cause and effect thing. The behavior of the EVP’s caused that event. Was it the right way to go about it? I think most would agree that it wasn’t, but again, if your executive vice presidents and their ilk carried themselves as such, then there wouldnt have been incentive for him to address this the way that he did.


bdon said:


> And Punk already made Hangman pay his receipt in his first promo after his return from injury. He and Page were told to stop prior to this, yet he still went out and done it - fine, receipt paid. Punk was spoke to again. Then he went straight to the post-scrum and did the shit again.
> 
> Rumors backstage are a part of the fucking business. If you think Hulk, Austin, Flair, Rock, Cena, etc didn’t deal with their share of the shit, then you’re a fool. They happen.
> 
> ...


Rumors backstage are apart of the business, but when your EVP’s are the leading culprits it’s a bigger problem. When the owner of the company is feckless and doesn’t step in, it’s a big problem. And guys like Austin and etc have responded to things behind the scenes in similar fashion.Austin walked out over a disagreement once upon a time.

And again, not saying Punk is blameless or that he handled it correctly — but just that there was a cause and effect here. Difference between a Flair, Austin, Taker or whoever else was that there was actually a structure behind the scenes to nip behavior like the EVP’s were showcasing in the bud. They didn’t have that in AEW so we saw a different outcome than we have in the past.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

deadcool said:


> Too little too late.
> 
> He should have thought about it before he went into business for himself at that press conference.
> 
> He deserves to get fired, and* I am a CM Punk fan*.


Are you? 👀


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> I would welcome it as lont as he finishes his feud with MJF, teams with MJR vs the Elite, has 1 on 1 matches with Omega, Danielson, and Jericho. He should keep his mouth shut on cameras no more drama. That goes for the elite as well. If they can make it work its good for AEW.


Him running his mouth generates interest. He should keep doing so if anything and whoever's feelings get hurt, fuck them.

Go and draw what he does and then make your case.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Just make sure you guys are prepared and have the cum buckets ready. We don't need to make a mess over this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> it may or may not have been as egregious, but I look at it like a cause and effect thing. The behavior of the EVP’s caused that event. Was it the right way to go about it? I think most would agree that it wasn’t, but again, if your executive vice presidents and their ilk carried themselves as such, then there wouldnt have been incentive for him to address this the way that he did.
> 
> 
> Rumors backstage are apart of the business, but when your EVP’s are the leading culprits it’s a bigger problem. When the owner of the company is feckless and doesn’t step in, it’s a big problem. And guys like Austin and etc have responded to things behind the scenes in similar fashion.Austin walked out over a disagreement once upon a time.
> ...


Austin walked out, but he didn’t show his ass in front of cameras. Punk did.

Receipts were paid. There was no reason to do what he did, except him knowing he was hurt and it was time to burn the bridges and leave scorched Earth in his wake for someone else to clean up. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> And Punk already made Hangman pay his receipt in his first promo after his return from injury. He and Page were told to stop prior to this, yet he still went out and done it - fine, receipt paid. Punk was spoke to again. Then he went straight to the post-scrum and did the shit again.
> 
> Rumors backstage are a part of the fucking business. If you think Hulk, Austin, Flair, Rock, Cena, etc didn’t deal with their share of the shit, then you’re a fool. They happen.
> 
> ...


Punk was wrong. No question.

But you ALSO don’t bring drama to the audience’s attention by running to dirtsheets and saying (without foundation) that Punk was the cause of Colt’s near-non-renewal or banishment to ROH; that Jericho’s going to cock block Punk from returning; that ‘some of the boys’ are upset by Dax’s podcast, etc.

If someone thinks that Punk was trying to get rid of Colt, they should have gone to him; if Jericho doesn’t want Punk back, he should talk to Tony about that; if ‘the boys’ are upset about Dax’s podcast, talk to him about that.

You have a very dysfunctional locker room with a lot of tweety birds who like to chirp to the dirtsheets (especially Meltzer and Alvarez, who pass along whatever they say as if it’s gospel and there’s no other side) … to the point that they a members-only (+ Ospreay for some reason, which is another kettle of fish) meeting to say ‘don’t do that, and it was, of course, leaked to the dirtsheets as soon as that meeting broke up.

So yes you have a lot of truth in your post. But there’s no accountability. And until there is, nothing changes. Considering that the boss has zero leadership abilities, nothing is going to change.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Him running his mouth generates interest. He should keep doing so if anything and whoever's feelings get hurt, fuck them.
> 
> Go and draw what he does and then make your case.


Then maybe tell him to not get his feelings hurt. For someone who’s made a career of shooting, that sorry sack of shit sure showed himself to be pretty thin-skinned.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Punk was wrong. No question.
> 
> But you ALSO don’t bring drama to the audience’s attention by running to dirtsheets and saying (without foundation) that Punk was the cause of Colt’s near-non-renewal or banishment to ROH; that Jericho’s going to cock block Punk from returning; that ‘some of the boys’ are upset by Dax’s podcast, etc.
> 
> ...


Spreading rumors backstage is as old as time. It’s a cutthroat business.

But it IS comical how the Punk fans cry about the dirtsheets that they always say to not believe.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Spreading rumors backstage is as old as time. It’s a cutthroat business.
> 
> But it IS comical how the Punk fans cry about the dirtsheets that they always say to not believe.


Not being a Punk fan, I wouldn’t know.

Spreading rumors backstage is different than crying to dirtsheets.

Straight up: Should someone in the AEW locker room have gone to dirtsheets saying Punk was behind Colt almost not getting renewed and being banished to ROH or not? Simple yes or no.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Punk was wrong. No question.
> 
> But you ALSO don’t bring drama to the audience’s attention by running to dirtsheets and saying (without foundation) that Punk was the cause of Colt’s near-non-renewal or banishment to ROH; that Jericho’s going to cock block Punk from returning; that ‘some of the boys’ are upset by Dax’s podcast, etc.
> 
> ...


Punk can easily go to the same dirtsheets. He or his people have clearly used Cornette to spread his narratives, so it isn’t above him.

He went to the audience directly to try and get his side out first, front and center. If you have kids or had siblings growing up, you know the game all too well: if you get to mom or dad first, you have the opposition behind the 8-ball as any response looks like an attempt to justify one’s actions.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Not being a Punk fan, I wouldn’t know.
> 
> Spreading rumors backstage is different than crying to dirtsheets.
> 
> Straight up: Should someone in the AEW locker room have gone to dirtsheets saying Punk was behind Colt almost not getting renewed and being banished to ROH or not? Simple yes or no.


No. I said this when the shit occurred.

Now, straight up, which is going to have a more negative impact on business: talking to dirt sheets or running to the audience to cry about your bullshit?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> No. I said this when the shit occurred.
> 
> Now, straight up, which is going to have a more negative impact on business: talking to dirt sheets or running to the audience to cry about your bullshit?


They’re the same thing.

I respect someone saying what they have to say in the open, with their name attached to it, than skulking around spreading gossip to dirtsheets while trying to keep their name out of it.

If Jericho wants to keep Punk from returning, he should tell Punk and Tony. Or say it openly on his podcast (does he still have one?) or call Dave on the record and make his declaration in an interview. Not ‘hey report that I’m doing this but don’t say it was me who said it’ or ‘hey there’s some people here very upset about Dax’s podcast, but don’t say I’m one of them.’ Man the fuck up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> They’re the same thing.
> 
> I respect someone saying what they have to say in the open, with their name attached to it, than skulking around spreading gossip to dirtsheets while trying to keep their name out of it.
> 
> If Jericho wants to keep Punk from returning, he should tell Punk and Tony. Or say it openly on his podcast (does he still have one?) or call Dave on the record and make his declaration in an interview. Not ‘hey report that I’m doing this but don’t say it was me who said it’ or ‘hey there’s some people here very upset about Dax’s podcast, but don’t say I’m one of them.’ Man the fuck up.


That isn’t the question I asked. I asked which is going to have a more negative impact on business.

As for Jericho, he clearly gave Dave freedom to use his name.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Where we differ, @Saintpat , is that I absolutely called Page out when it was later discovered that he was trying to protect Cabana’s fucking honor. I said you don’t risk business over a low-level fuck like him.

When Punk risked business, I call it bullshit.

Everyone acted like children. You can claim Punk acted within higher moral grounds or whatever, but they all acted like children.

Only Page and Punk risked running off fans by spewing their bullshit for all to see. And THAT is where I draw the line. Had Page not been such an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck, he COULD have done irreparable damage to PHIL BROOKS’ character, not just CM Punk. Punk going out there in front of all the cameras and microphones and audio recorders with the intent for ALL to hear his complaints, DID irreparable damage to the product, to Page, to the Bucks, to Omega (much lesser extent as he seems to have not been the object of Punk’s ire), and to Punk himself.

All to the point that even if these guys all make it work, it might as well be a loser leaves town match, and with that loser goes all of his fans who now feel betrayed by Tony “siding” with Punk or Bucks/Omega.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can't wait for Punk to come back.

Going to make for brilliant TV and brilliant meltdowns on here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Can't wait for Punk to come back.
> 
> Going to make for brilliant TV and brilliant meltdowns on here.


It will absolutely be fun TV, but I hope you enjoy one of the parties having to leave as you kill the territory for them, AND their fans leave with them.

Nothing worse than making your fans feel cheated.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Where we differ, @Saintpat , is that I absolutely called Page out when it was later discovered that he was trying to protect Cabana’s fucking honor. I said you don’t risk business over a low-level fuck like him.
> 
> When Punk risked business, I call it bullshit.
> 
> ...


Well, I think we’re reaching the point where Punk is willing to forgive the Bucks and we can all move forward if the EVPs want to do business for the companies where they are executives.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> That isn’t the question I asked. I asked which is going to have a more negative impact on business.
> 
> As for Jericho, he clearly gave Dave freedom to use his name.


Not as the source of the report — it reads as if other people told Dave that white knight Jericho is standing up for all that is good and virtuous to keep the evil Punk out of their locker room.

It should read as Jericho called me and told me he’s not going to allow Punk back, and then Dave should have asked Chris exactly how he fuck he’s going to do that and reported his answer.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Well, I think we’re reaching the point where Punk is willing to forgive the Bucks and we can all move forward if the EVPs want to do business for the companies where they are executives.


I still ain’t sure it isn’t a ploy to play the “poor pity me” card as he publicly portrays wanting to do business, yet behind the scenes demands everything go his way. In effect, he stays out front keeping his narrative going.

But even if they play nice and do business (and it will be fun), someone’s fans walk away feeling cheated and betrayed. Might as well make the match loser leaves the company, because that party’s fans are going to feel cheated by Tony Khan.

“OF COURRRRRSE Omega goes over, because the Trampoline Gannnnng can’t pulled their weight backstage!!” Or “TK just showed us all that he doesn’t care about what is right, because he just wanted to keep his friendship with Punk.”

Once the payoff comes, you will lose a large chunk of the audience. WWE can say fuck the audience, because they are ingrained into American pop culture every big as much as Coca Cola. AEW does not have that luxury.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Not as the source of the report — it reads as if other people told Dave that white knight Jericho is standing up for all that is good and virtuous to keep the evil Punk out of their locker room.
> 
> It should read as Jericho called me and told me he’s not going to allow Punk back, and then Dave should have asked Chris exactly how he fuck he’s going to do that and reported his answer.


Jericho attached his name. If anyone wants to ask him about it, it’s right there in black and white for all to read.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> I still ain’t sure it isn’t a ploy to play the “poor pity me” card as he publicly portrays wanting to do business, yet behind the scenes demands everything go his way. In effect, he stays out front keeping his narrative going.
> 
> But even if they play nice and do business (and it will be fun), someone’s fans walk away feeling cheated and betrayed. Might as well make the match loser leaves the company, because that party’s fans are going to feel cheated by Tony Khan.
> 
> ...


WWE is Coca-Cola.

CM Punk is Pepsi.

AEW is Target brand generic cola.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Jericho attached his name. If anyone wants to ask him about it, it’s right there in black and white for all to read.


He didn’t attribute it to himself. Big difference between ‘I heard he did this’ and ‘Chris Jericho told me he’s going to keep Punk out, and here’s how he says he will do it. Meanwhile, CEO Tony Khan was busy slamming White Claws and unavailable for comment.’


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Hard pass. He's old, he's broken down, he's a little bitch, and he's far more trouble than he's worth.
> 
> Let him go to the Impact Zone or do C-list TV work.
> 
> Although, I guess if he were to return, we might get Jericho slapping him across the face, which would be fun. The silver lining to the dark cloud, really.


Enough about Vince Russo, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have always wanted Punk back. They need to hammer out their differences and make some money.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

redban said:


> No thanks. Punk is too much of a jerk
> 
> The product has been fine without him the last several months


No it hasn't, what gave you been watching? 😆🤡🤡🤡

The show has been unbearable dog shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

people act like Hangman did not get receipts

he got the 'tell me when I'm telling lies' promo

and then Mox giving him the 'kid you talk too much promo'

all of that was valid receipts for his very tame comment that no one knew what he was talking about

the scrum 2 months later was not needed

UNLESS IT WAS A WORK!! WHICH IT WASSSSSSSSSS! HAHAHHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> people act like Hangman did not get receipts
> 
> he got the 'tell me when I'm telling lies' promo
> 
> ...


It all boils down to this: if you left things at EVPs spreading rumors, Hangman going into business for himself, and Punk paying the receipt to Hangman, then you could do business and all parties involved could work afterwards.

Punk’s handling and very public tirade forced things into a situation where it is basically going to be loser leaves the territory. Whoever loses that match, his fans will not care about the product going forward, will lack trust, and will feel betrayed. “Punk only won, because TK would rather be a fan than do what is right.” Or “Omega only won, because he and the Bucks and Jericho want to keep their sandbox small!”

Whoever you choose to win is going to alienate the other’s fanbase. Guaranteed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It all boils down to this: if you left things at EVPs spreading rumors, Hangman going into business for himself, and Punk paying the receipt to Hangman, then you could do business and all parties involved could work afterwards.
> 
> Punk’s handling and very public tirade forced things into a situation where it is basically going to be loser leaves the territory. Whoever loses that match, his fans will not care about the product going forward, will lack trust, and will feel betrayed. “Punk only won, because TK would rather be a fan than do what is right.” Or “Omega only won, because he and the Bucks and Jericho want to keep their sandbox small!”
> 
> Whoever you choose to win is going to alienate the other’s fanbase. Guaranteed.


nah - not if you make Tk on one parties’ side

then whomever is on the other side is naturally anti-authority and therefore face

or if you make 1 side anti-aew / then the aew guys are auto face


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah - not if you make Tk on one parties’ side
> 
> then whomever is on the other side is naturally anti-authority and therefore face
> 
> or if you make 1 side anti-aew / then the aew guys are auto face


And now you’re going down the evil owner road to act more like the WWE.

Fuuuuuck that.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> It all boils down to this: if you left things at EVPs spreading rumors, Hangman going into business for himself, and Punk paying the receipt to Hangman, then you could do business and all parties involved could work afterwards.
> 
> Punk’s handling and very public tirade forced things into a situation where it is basically going to be loser leaves the territory. Whoever loses that match, his fans will not care about the product going forward, will lack trust, and will feel betrayed. “Punk only won, because TK would rather be a fan than do what is right.” Or “Omega only won, because he and the Bucks and Jericho want to keep their sandbox small!”
> 
> Whoever you choose to win is going to alienate the other’s fanbase. Guaranteed.


I would almost guarantee the Elite would be the ones to ultimately win the feud. Even if Punk comes back, he is working on his last contract in wrestling. His last act would be to go out on his back. Hell, if he is really willing to play ball, then his final act would be putting over Hangman. That would show real contrition and a willingness to put the company over self. If the Elite have their sights set on WWE, then TK would have to put FTR/Punk over.

I agree that I don't want TK as an on screen authority. Granted, him taking a GTS as an Fuck you to the crowd would actually work.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I would almost guarantee the Elite would be the ones to ultimately win the feud. Even if Punk comes back, he is working on his last contract in wrestling. His last act would be to go out on his back. Hell, if he is really willing to play ball, then his final act would be putting over Hangman. That would show real contrition and a willingness to put the company over self. If the Elite have their sights set on WWE, then TK would have to put FTR/Punk over.
> 
> I agree that I don't want TK as an on screen authority. Granted, him taking a GTS as an Fuck you to the crowd would actually work.


I would fully expect Punk to job to Omega to show he’s ready to play nice and extend the olive branch to the rest of the locker room.

He or The Elite’s fans are not going to accept the loss as anything more than dirty politicking backstage. THAT is why Punk being so public with his gripes is a problem. No matter who wins said feud, someone’s fans are going to feel victim to some dirty, backstage bullshit. No way around it.

Punk goes out on his back, and it looks like he was forced into retirement by the trampoline gang. The Elite leave for WWE and NJPW, and TK just ran off the very heart and soul of the company over his fandom.

It’s a shit situation all around. Bret and Shawn’s bullshit wasn’t nearly as public.


----------



## T99 (Sep 1, 2016)

bdon said:


> I would fully expect Punk to job to Omega to show he’s ready to play nice and extend the olive branch to the rest of the locker room.
> 
> He or The Elite’s fans are not going to accept the loss as anything more than dirty politicking backstage. THAT is why Punk being so public with his gripes is a problem. No matter who wins said feud, someone’s fans are going to feel victim to some dirty, backstage bullshit. No way around it.


Yeah I agree with this. It is pretty much a damned if you do, damned if you don't issue. No one is going to want their guy(or guys) to lose to the other one. It's just going to make people resentful to that side even more and/or claim said party played politics and basically got their way by winning after doing someone wrong. Hell I don't think even 50/50 booking of "I win one then you win one" would help. The Elite vs Punk could be a exciting feud but one group of fans are going to be pissed off when it's all said and done.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

T99 said:


> Yeah I agree with this. It is pretty much a damned if you do, damned if you don't issue. No one is going to want their guy(or guys) to lose to the other one. It's just going to make people resentful to that side even more and/or claim said party played politics and basically got their way by winning after doing someone wrong. Hell I don't think even 50/50 booking of "I win one then you win one" would help. The Elite vs Punk could be a exciting feud but one group of fans are going to be pissed off when it's all said and done.


Yep. I wouldn’t be any to be in Tony’s shoes trying to choose sides, which is why a Punk buyout - albeit boring - is probably the best path business-wise.

Maybe if you can keep Punk off TV long enough for the stench left in everyone’s noses from All Out left, then you could do a program and not have one half of the audience feeling cheated.

But trying to bring Punk back as soon as he’s healthy is a recipe for disaster, no matter how big that initial box office would be.


----------



## T99 (Sep 1, 2016)

bdon said:


> Yep. I wouldn’t be any to be in Tony’s shoes trying to choose sides, which is why a Punk buyout - albeit boring - is probably the best path business-wise.


That or if he keeps punk, keep the two parties completely separate which is probably what happens if Punk stays/they keep Punk. I agree I don't envy Khan is this matter.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

T99 said:


> That or if he keeps punk, keep the two parties completely separate which is probably what happens if Punk stays/they keep Punk. I agree I don't envy Khan is this matter.


There is that option, but then you’re denying the elephant in the room and not giving the audience a payoff. An audience that enjoys your product, because they feel the more “smart” they are to the goings on, the more they are rewarded as a fanbase.

To pretend there isn’t an issue enters into the Codyverse stuff where one party is just “there”, segregated from the entire show, and at that point, probably needs to leave the territory like Cody did.

Not that Cody segregated himself from Kenny and the Bucks over creative. I just think he didn’t want to risk being placed a level below Kenny, which is also why we never seen him work with Mox.


----------



## ActuaLStern (4 d ago)

After the shit Punk pulled… twice. He shouldn’t be getting business from anyone.

Any other era he would’ve been in Teddy Hart’s position.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Now I’ve talked myself into “The Authority” angle as being the only option that can appease the fans without making someone feel cheated. Lean into it, even if I hate that goddamn overusedc industry-exposing storyline. Lol


----------



## T99 (Sep 1, 2016)

bdon said:


> There is that option, but then you’re denying the elephant in the room and not giving the audience a payoff. An audience that enjoys your product, because they feel the more “smart” they are to the goings on, the more they are rewarded as a fanbase.
> 
> To pretend there isn’t an issue enters into the Codyverse stuff where one party is just “there”, segregated from the entire show, and at that point, probably needs to leave the territory like Cody did.


Funny enough I was going to mention that too in the last post. It will certainly be the elephant in the room. While it's not completely unrealistic so long as Punk and/or elite interacts with people not in their camp (unlike Cody) it might be salvageable. Still the codyverse is something people may rightfully draw comparisons to. This is something Tony "Booker of the year" Khan will have to work with going forward if everyone stays.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> And now you’re going down the evil owner road to act more like the WWE.
> 
> Fuuuuuck that.


or, if you look at my 2nd one, punk / ftr can be anti-aew which will make them heels

also, i’m thinking punk can be the authority in this angle if it comes down to it - he’s pretending like he ‘runs the place’ - you lean into that

’corporate punk’


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Yep. I wouldn’t be any to be in Tony’s shoes trying to choose sides, which is why a Punk buyout - albeit boring - is probably the best path business-wise.
> 
> Maybe if you can keep Punk off TV long enough for the stench left in everyone’s noses from All Out left, then you could do a program and not have one half of the audience feeling cheated.
> 
> But trying to bring Punk back as soon as he’s healthy is a recipe for disaster, no matter how big that initial box office would be.


Who are you to doubt El Punky?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> It all boils down to this: if you left things at EVPs spreading rumors, Hangman going into business for himself, and Punk paying the receipt to Hangman, then you could do business and all parties involved could work afterwards.
> 
> Punk’s handling and very public tirade forced things into a situation where it is basically going to be loser leaves the territory. Whoever loses that match, his fans will not care about the product going forward, will lack trust, and will feel betrayed. “Punk only won, because TK would rather be a fan than do what is right.” Or “Omega only won, because he and the Bucks and Jericho want to keep their sandbox small!”
> 
> Whoever you choose to win is going to alienate the other’s fanbase. Guaranteed.


It’ll make money. And in the end they’ll shake hands. That’s how the feud will end. If it is actually going to happen.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> You don’t, but the Elite and Punk pretty much split the fanbase. If it was a work, it ruined the potential of being both fanbases and keeping them.
> 
> If you’re a Punk fan, I am not accepting him jobbing to Omega without feeling like TK just brought him back to kick him one more time like everyone else has done him his whole career. THAT fan never returns to wrestling.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day, I just want to be entertained and this is the most entertaining program AEW could theoretically do. Everyone saying they should figure it out and make money together are most likely AEW fans who like both CM Punk and The Elite and wanna see them wrestle each other.

For example, AEW was in Chicago and The Elite got booed while doing antics making fun of CM Punk but at the same time they were thumping along to Kenny's Terminator dive. These fans don't actually hate The Elite. They are marks and just wanna play along.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@bdon @T99 I mean CM Punk did get “Fuck CM Punk” chants IN CHICAGO, so I mean if Punk loses the feud to the Elite, Punk fans may not be as butthurt as it may seem. The Elite losing though could cause some issues with some people. Punk kind of deserves to lose. I think most smarks/hardcores know at the end of the day that there needs to be a winner, and in all of this Punk looks like the bad guy more so than the Elite does. So I’m still on the idea of booking it 50/50. I would wager that his fans would still tune in to see what he ends up in next whether it’s a program with Bryan, Miro, MJF especially etc.


----------



## T99 (Sep 1, 2016)

Prosper said:


> @bdon @T99 I mean CM Punk did get “Fuck CM Punk” chants IN CHICAGO, so I mean if Punk loses the feud to the Elite, Punk fans may not be as butthurt as it may seem. The Elite losing though could cause some issues with some people. Punk kind of deserves to lose. I think most smarks/hardcores know at the end of the day that there needs to be a winner, and in all of this Punk looks like the bad guy more so than the Elite does. So I’m still on the idea of booking it 50/50. I would wager that his fans would still tune in to see what he ends up in next whether it’s a program with Bryan, Miro, MJF especially etc.


True but there was also a "Fuck the Elite" chant in Chicago (from what I heard by reports was louder) too and Punk certainly has a lot of supporters on his side and people who don't exactly think highly of the Elite (whether or not it is true how responsible the elite is idk). 50/50 booking is maybe their best bet to make all parties happy without making either guy lose the feud. Still it's a slippery slope because fans of both sides would be pissed regardless of who wins it is understandable to both parties respective fanbases. The names you mentioned Punk and the elite for that matter can feud with, kind of ties into moving past it without maybe( though perhaps feebly) ignoring the elephant in the room. I want to see a Punk vs Elite feud but I can see why Tony would get cold feet or be leery about doing it.


----------



## Wedge10 (Feb 26, 2012)

bdon said:


> I still ain’t sure it isn’t a ploy to play the “poor pity me” card as he publicly portrays wanting to do business, yet behind the scenes demands everything go his way. In effect, he stays out front keeping his narrative going.
> 
> But even if they play nice and do business (and it will be fun), someone’s fans walk away feeling cheated and betrayed. Might as well make the match loser leaves the company, because that party’s fans are going to feel cheated by Tony Khan.
> 
> ...


Do you think this will be the case for the majority?

I love Punk but I also love Omega & The Bucks. 

Despite all of this and the whole 'who started it' school playground stuff, I would just be really excited to see them in a feud following all this and I'd sit back and enjoy the hell out of it. I think I'd rather Punk go over, but not to the point that I'd be mad if Kenny et al went over instead. & like someone said; there's ways of having them all get their wins in various match types, or even multiple one on one matches that end in both getting wins over the other. Just really good wrestling and storylines for us to watch.

So, that's me. Do you reckon there will be more like me out there to the point that whoever 'wins' on the return doesn't mean that I'll turn off if it isn't my main choice, or do you really think a massive amount of people will walk from either side of the fanbase?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> or, if you look at my 2nd one, punk / ftr can be anti-aew which will make them heels
> 
> also, i’m thinking punk can be the authority in this angle if it comes down to it - he’s pretending like he ‘runs the place’ - you lean into that
> 
> ’corporate punk’


I don't think you have to go the corporate Punk route. AEW fans are to knowledgeable about the dirt sheets reports and backstage stuff to just follow along with a gimmick change. The only way it works is if you go full carny. TK could void Punk's contract and leak it to the dirt sheets. Tell everyone that he is now on a pay per appearance deal and that it was the agreed upon arrangement so Punk didn't sue. Punk acknowledges the deal and tells the world that he can leave when ever he wants. Make sure Meltzer jumps all over the story. At the same time, you let it leak that FTR's contracts ended and they are free agents. Dax can say that they are planning to take their time before signing anywhere and that they may still work some AEW dates to settle some scores. All this is in the public eye, while behind the scenes, TK can give them proper contracts.

At this point, Punk and FTR can start going full anti-AEW heels. Punk can cut a promo about how TK can't afford to let him go and that maybe when the Elite are gone, he will sign a full time deal again, but only if he can be an EVP. Punk should bring up that the Elite's contracts are coming up at the end of the year and that TK has to choose between The Elite or Punk/FTR.

They can stretch the feud out to All Out, which is around the time that The Elite's contracts will end. This is where you have a match with a stipulation that if the Elite lose them they are done with AEW. I can't predict the winner because I don't know if the Elite are staying or not. If they are staying then they would win the match and then sign their new contracts on the stage as the PPV closes.

After the PPV (or end of 2023), you start the CM Punk redemption story, which results in him officially coming back to the full time roster. This would depend on how well he is doing as a heel. There may be more money in keeping him heel.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wedge10 said:


> Do you think this will be the case for the majority?
> 
> I love Punk but I also love Omega & The Bucks.
> 
> ...


Look at the ratings: that isn’t due to crappy stories. The fall in ratings is directly due to the fallout from the scrum where TK did nothing. Doing something NOW will only further exacerbate it.

The two parties working a program will be money, but you’re going to alienate and betray a large chunk of the audience, leaving them feeling “my guy just got shit on for doing nothing wrong”. Listen to the tales on here: everyone has an opinion, and it’s always “well sure, everyone was wrong technically, but so and so was wayyyy worse”.


----------



## Wedge10 (Feb 26, 2012)

bdon said:


> Look at the ratings: that isn’t due to crappy stories. The fall in ratings is directly due to the fallout from the scrum where TK did nothing. Doing something NOW will only further exacerbate it.
> 
> The two parties working a program will be money, but you’re going to alienate and betray a large chunk of the audience, leaving them feeling “my guy just got shit on for doing nothing wrong”. Listen to the tales on here: everyone has an opinion, and it’s always “well sure, everyone was wrong technically, but so and so was wayyyy worse”.


Damn. You could be right.

Everyone should just chill out and enjoy the ride.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wedge10 said:


> Damn. You could be right.
> 
> Everyone should just chill out and enjoy the ride.


Maybe they can make it work, but I don’t envy being the one having to navigate THIS program.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hmmmmm Vince back in the dub and Punk now wants to play nice.....any connection here???


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hmmmmm Vince back in the dub and Punk now wants to play nice.....any connection here???


Correct me if I'm wrong.. This report came before Vince news.

Edit: no it's after. It was a tweet directed at Dax that was before.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> He could have the greatest heel run in modern wrestling if done right.


Absolutely if he could stop telling crowds how much he loves them and how jazzed he is just to be there. Just be yourself Punk, a grumpy prick.

The only problem was he was getting injured every match.

This may sound insane but after he costs the Elite and has a feud, he joins MJF and becomes his right hand man saying he's the best in the industry. Kind of like Mr Perfect was to Ric Flair back in the day. Flair didn't exactly need him, but it was the cherry on top.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TK as an onscreen character would not be good for anyone. TK has no desire to do it. He would be terrific at it. He might end up sympathetic since he is a little geeky guy with no showmanship at all in any part of his bones. 

The reason Vince worked was because it was Vince. Bischoff worked because it was Bischoff. Same for Stephanie, Shane, Russo or the other two or three who were really any good in the authority figure role. They were either brought up in the biz or were somewhat reluctant while also egomaniacs. 

We can all say a few constructive criticisms regarding TK’s leadership and management but an egomaniac he is not. It wouldn’t be very cathartic for him to get his comeuppance. A few hundred obsessives would call it Christmas, their birthday and New Year’s all in one night though. 

It would be the definition of punching down. Vince stood up to Austin. TK would be far more humorous than he would be authoritative. Most of those authority figures were trained wrestlers as well. Unless he did it long ago is not trained whatsoever.

Punk coming ng back and acting like he owns the place would be a better fit. He doesn’t need to actually “own” anything or hold any kind of management title. He can just act like he owns the place. He would get his way as long as everything was a succcess. Think of Mussolini in 1943 or President 45 right now. How AEW could kayfabe some sort of success would be above my pay grade for this idea.

Punk thinks he has “TK” under his influence. Eventually things go wrong and Punk is no longer bulletproof. TK starts putting Punk in harder and harder matches. The finale being TK selectiing MJF to beat Punk in a loser leaves town match. Make it happen as 2024 approaches and bing bang bong that should work pretty nicely.
Punk would need to win a lot before he starts his own downfall.

Each and every week they need to try and shut him up. Each week he can use his influence to get cards favourable to Punk, FTR and whoever else side’s against AEW.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Look at the ratings: that isn’t due to crappy stories. The fall in ratings is directly due to the fallout from the scrum where TK did nothing. Doing something NOW will only further exacerbate it.
> 
> The two parties working a program will be money, but you’re going to alienate and betray a large chunk of the audience, leaving them feeling “my guy just got shit on for doing nothing wrong”. Listen to the tales on here: everyone has an opinion, and it’s always “well sure, everyone was wrong technically, but so and so was wayyyy worse”.


A) What kind of idiot thinks how a wrestling match is booked (as in who goes over and who does the job) should be decided by who was ‘right’ in a backstage fight? What does that have to do with who should be booked to win or lose? 

Do you make prime Hulk Hogan a jobber because he’s a dick and whoever he’s matched with is a good guy? 

Do you let Batman lose because the actor playing him did something wrong in a ‘backstage’ altercation with the guy playing the Joker because you think the Joker actor is a better person, lol? 

These are characters on a TV show. Off course Tony doesn’t grasp that because he doesn’t know how to book a TV show with storylines and such, but any booking of any angle shouldn’t be a referendum on the actual people playing the roles.

B) You’re probably right. There are enough idiots who would make viewing decisions over something stupid like who wins a fake fight based upon who they think is ‘right’ in a backstage spat that amounted to not much — nobody was hospitalized were they? Nobody died. Nobody was injured by the fight in a way that would cause them to lose time from their jobs or money. It amounted to a school cafeteria fight at best.

But I’d say any fan who’s going to leave you over that is going to find something to justify to themselves not watching over some perceived slight in the future because they’ve got problems processing reality.

C) There’s only two questions here: 1) Can they work together? 2) Will it make money. The answer to No. 2 is yes. If the answer to No. 1 is yes, you make the money. The first rule of business is if someone tries to give you money, you find a way to take it. You do what’s, sorry to borrow the HHH phrase, best for business. If a few idiots who can’t separate reality from TV fiction decided to stop watching, take everybody else’s money and laugh at them all the way to the bank.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> A) What kind of idiot thinks how a wrestling match is booked (as in who goes over and who does the job) should be decided by who was ‘right’ in a backstage fight? What does that have to do with who should be booked to win or lose?
> 
> Do you make prime Hulk Hogan a jobber because he’s a dick and whoever he’s matched with is a good guy?
> 
> ...


That program and who goes over is going to be a referendum on the future of the company. You can pretend it isn’t, but it is. If Punk goes over, the Elite are walking. If the Elite go over, it signals Punk’s pretty much done and going out on his back on the way out the door.

There is a reason Sting’s drawing power was so damaged by Hogan refusing to go down clean at Starrcade ‘97. The fans saw through the bullshit: Hogan is still the man behind the scenes, and the whole build was pointless.

And ultimately, wrestling fans are the same people who tuned out by the MILLIONS as soon as it became apparent that Vince McMahon bought WCW, and they didn’t return for decades.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

bdon said:


> That program and who goes over is going to be a referendum on the future of the company. You can pretend it isn’t, but it is. If Punk goes over, the Elite are walking. If the Elite go over, it signals Punk’s pretty much done and going out on his back on the way out the door.
> 
> There is a reason Sting’s drawing power was so damaged by Hogan refusing to go down clean at Starrcade ‘97. The fans saw through the bullshit: Hogan is still the man behind the scenes, and the whole build was pointless.
> 
> And ultimately, wrestling fans are the same people who tuned out by the MILLIONS as soon as it became apparent that Vince McMahon bought WCW, and they didn’t return for decades.


I honestly think they are going to do the program and be just fine. I dont think either one will leave tbh, The Elite would end up irrelevant in WWE and CM Punk has nowhere else to go


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk just posted this on Instagram.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Punk just posted this on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 149242


Wtf does Rick Steiner have to do with anything!?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Punk just posted this on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 149242


HOOK sent to patch the relationship with Punk and AEW


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I think you do have be quite heavily deluded to not think he's coming back, at this point.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> I honestly think they are going to do the program and be just fine. I dont think either one will leave tbh, The Elite would end up irrelevant in WWE and CM Punk has nowhere else to go


Anyone who would leave over who’s going to win a fake fight, you’re better off letting them go anyway.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Punk just posted this on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 149242


So THATS Larry the dog 😆


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Anyone who would leave over who’s going to win a fake fight, you’re better off letting them go anyway.


And anyone who thinks the winner of that match is JUST about winning “a fake fight” clearly isn’t paying attention. The winner of that “fake fight” is representation of the future of AEW. Will it be about trying to create “AEW Superstars”, aka WWE lite, no one matters except whoever is the top guy, etc.

Punk isn’t coming back, jobbing to Kenny, and sticking around. The Elite aren’t jobbing to Punk as TK hands the keys to their castle away, just like Cody left when it became clear he had no say in booking anymore.

Neither party is going to stick around and be made to look like fools by Tony Khan.

Go ahead. Split the audience in half.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

50yo+ demo up every year
12-34 demo up 26% in 1 year
35-49 demo... down

34-49yo is the Punk demo. It spiked when he returned, and decreased when he got injured.

Meltzer has recently been highlighting a negative about AEW: 

"AEW's 34-49 just hasn't grown"

The more he criticises AEW's 34-49 demo, the more people will naturally start to think "well, bring back Punk"

All part of the work!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> 50yo+ demo up every year
> 12-34 demo up 26% in 1 year
> 35-49 demo... down
> 
> ...


That same audience was AEW’s bread and butter. Punk split it, just as the Elite leaving will.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> And anyone who thinks the winner of that match is JUST about winning “a fake fight” clearly isn’t paying attention. The winner of that “fake fight” is representation of the future of AEW. Will it be about trying to create “AEW Superstars”, aka WWE lite, no one matters except whoever is the top guy, etc.
> 
> Punk isn’t coming back, jobbing to Kenny, and sticking around. The Elite aren’t jobbing to Punk as TK hands the keys to their castle away, just like Cody left when it became clear he had no say in booking anymore.
> 
> ...


That’s what contracts are for, haha.

If they are going to walk over who wins a fake fight, they’re going to walk anyway. May as well make some money off of it first.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Punk just posted this on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 149242


JungleHook vs Larry/Punk. Book it Khan!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is interesting. Punk and MJF are reportedly friendly, so the comment is likely to be banter more than Punk being a dick. Punk seems to have come out of hibernation lately and is interacting more with AEW wrestlers on Insta.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

On the one hand, it business I get it, FTR/Punk vs Omega/Bucks plus Punk vs Omega one on one, and FTR vs Bucks is money and if they find to make it seem real and not broken kayfabe could be intruding, and MJF vs Punk, and Punk and Hangman with Hangman showing a aggressive side can be good, plus a heel Punk shitting on the AEW fan base and maybe finally turning on Chicago could be pretty big.

On the other hand I feel it just rewarding Punk bullshit attitude , and the role he played in this, and it makes Tiny Tony look more like a cowardly mark to bring back the man who was humiliating him at the scrum press conference, played a huge role in causing the drama, and causing lost of revenue as the wrestlers were suspended, and the shows had to change on the fly, and the general attitude Punk brought to backstage concerning the elite.

Idk it a tough decisions, if Khan brings him back, there needs to be red lines Punk can't cross, and Tiny Tony needs to be The BOSS and make it known he in charge, not Punk or the elite.


----------

